# Moss and Zaeo



## Zaiya (May 31, 2013)

I finally decided to start a blog about my two rabbits Moss and Zaeo!!! Here are the links to their pages, so you can see them without me having to transfer the pics from there to here.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/rabbits/moss-113.html

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/rabbits/zaeo-112.html

I am in the poultry, rabbit, and hamster 4-H, so I show these two! Even after they get old, i'll still take them to the fair every year to have fun and win me premium money! (And to see what the judge says abut Moss's breed every year. They get a new judge every two years. There is a new one this year!)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 31, 2013)

What cuties! I'll be watching for updates! And congrats on your new blog!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Aww what cuties! I'm glad that you've started a blog too.  I started 4-H last year, it was kinda a disaster, our counties clubs were all really disorganized and so was the show. In the end I didn't even get to show my bunny, but I did get 17 dollars in premium money! We moved to TN this year so we'll have to wait a bit before we can join a club here, but we've heard that it's a lot better here.


----------



## Zaiya (May 31, 2013)

My 4-H club is pretty organised now, it used to be a mess! It has grown quickly, and now we have about 25 members! Yikes... Last year we has 7 poultry kids. This year we have 17! I'm not sure how big the rabbit side of the club is. There are a handful of Pocket Pets kids, including me. One boy is doing steers, and a couple are doing photography, too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Yeah last year I don't think we got our books until about May. We've been told that at the 4-H here, there aren't that many kids that actually enter something so we'll get premium money for whatever we enter.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 26, 2013)

OK, I haven't updated this in a while because my rabbits don't do anything interesting but sit there and look cute!

Moss is wooly, and it's kind of hard to get rid of the tiny matting spots about the size of a dime. Some of them I can cut out, but some I'm afraid to accidentally cut him! So there are still lost of tiny matting, but it's kind of hard to get to them and they're hard to get out. I have 4 different brushes that I can use, and only two work well with his fur. Any suggestions of how to get the matts out?

Zaeo hasn't been doing much. He is still very jumpy when I touch him, but my dad just built me a table that I can handle the rabbits on more. Since my rabbits are not indoor rabbits, they can't have constant attention. I will keep handling Zaeo and rewarding him so he knows I'm a good person! He has never bitten or nipped me! Good bunny!

Oh, and Zaeo has been not eating all of his pellets, about 1/8 cup left every day, so I cut back his rations. OK, if you want to be confused, keep reading!

I feed my rabbits (well, used to) 1/4 cup of pellets per day per 3 lbs of body weight. Moss is 6 lbs, so in the winter I would feed him 1/4 cup in the morning, and 1/4 cup in the evening. Zaeo is 9 lbs, so I would feed him 1/4 cup in the morning, and 1/2 cup in the evening. Now that it's summer, they don't eat as much, so I cut the rations by 1/8 cup, so I would feed Moss 1/8 cup of pellets in the morning, and 1/4 cup in the evening. Zaeo was being fed 1/4 cup in the morning, and 1/4 and 1/8 cup (3/8 cup) in the evening, but he wasn't eating about 1/8 of a cup. So now he's getting 1/4 in the morning, and 1/4 of a cup in the evening. Confused yet? XD

I didn't want to make Zaeo eat the extra pellets, as he is a New Zealand, and they are bred to gain weight easily.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I know, bunnies don't usually do anything interesting. You can update your blog more often by writing about your life and not just your bunnies. That's what we do with our blogs.

I don't have a furry bunny but I found some links that might help.

http://www.wikihow.com/Keep-Your-Rabbit%27s-Fur-Clean-and-Untangled
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110206193611AAZELDL

I hope Zaeo gets more keen to handling. It must be hard to have a skittish bunny, thank god my Ash isn't skittish.

Oh and after reading that pellet stuff I was starting to get confused. XD :biggrin:


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya, Zaeo isn't really scared or skittish, he's actually really brave and loves chasing the chickens, duck, and dog when I let him out! He just jumps whenever he feels a hand on him. He stiffens up in the loafing position (which is why I'm using him for my show bunny! XD He's perfect for posing!) But he's not afraid. I guess he just doesn't like being touched! Maybe I could get a video...

OK, I'll look at those links, thanks!


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 26, 2013)

How do I put a video on here?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 26, 2013)

Like a youtube link? I don't think you can upload one straight from your computer library. Oh my I'm glad Smokey isn't so wooly lol, I have a hard enough time with her shedding!


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 27, 2013)

Tomorrow we head to the beach!!! It's an eight hour drive, but we go there almost every year, and it's worth it! Plus, on the way back, I might be able to pick up a new laptop!!!!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 2, 2013)

No laptop yet, unfortunately, but I had an exciting weekend! A convoy of army cars drove by us on the way to the beach, and my dad saved my cousin from the riptide!

This is what happened today: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/heatstroke-75725/#post990291


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 6, 2013)

Got up to 103° F here on Monday, same day Moss got heatstroke. It's been about 90° ever since. Except for wednesday... It was 75°! Yay! Now it's back to 90°. Waah.

I haven't been in touch with any of this last year's classmates, until today. (A clue to about how old I am) - I can't wait for my first year of high school this fall!!!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 12, 2013)

It's going to be between 80° and 90° F for the rest of this week and all of next week, so Moss and Zaeo are going back outside, after being in for a week and a half! 

I got 4 slivers in my right elbow, today. I think got it from standing next to a wood wall, as I usually stand with my left arm behind my back with my hand hooked around my right arm on the inside of the elbow. My mom (who is really good at getting slivers out) picked them out. Ouch...

Anyone know what VBS is? It's Vacation Bible School. My church is having it's VBS this week. I've been playing in the skit at the beginning and end of every evening! It's so fun! I play Alex, and my friend plays Sam. We are investigators, investigating questions about the Bible. All of the kids are junior investigators. I think it's more fun being a staff member than one of the kids!

Well, that's what's been going on in my life recently!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, that's hot. We've been having a nice break from all the heat. Its been cloudy and rainy and to be honest I loved it! But now the weather says its going to be 85° in the next few days. I hate the heat. Can't wait until its Fall.

I hate splinters! I've gotten quite a few of them lately. They can be really painful. One time I got one in my foot and boy did it hurt! I had to walk on my tip toe with the foot with the splinter in it as it hurt very bad when I stepped down. Luckily a pair of tweezers and a warm bath did the trick! 

Haven't ever heard of VBS. Glad you guys are having fun playing it.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the heat! I don't love what it does for the rabbits, though! Would you rather be roasting hot or freezing cold? I would be roasting hot...

Once my brother and cousin got a ton of splinters in their feet! They were mud sliding on their feet, not knowing that they were getting tons of splinters in their feet last the same time!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably roasting hot, lol. I don't like heat very much myself. I don't like cold either. Fall is perfect for me because its not too cool and not too hot.

Oh that must have hurt! lol.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 20, 2013)

A month and a half until the fair! This is what my entry form looked like:

4H Intermediate Poultry Fitting and Showing
4H Intermediate Rabbit Fitting and Showing
4H Intermediate Pocket Pets Fitting and Showing
4H Rabbit Herdsmanship
4H Poultry Herdsmanship
4H Poultry Judging
4H Rabbit Judging
4H Scavenger Hunt
4H Poultry Educational Poster
4H Bantam wyandotte pen of three pullets
4H Crossbreed young duck
4H Black Syrian doe, 10 months (hamster)
4H Black eyed cream banded Syrian doe 6 months (hamster)
4H New Zealand senior buck
4H Crossbreed rabbit senior buck

Animal Count: 8
Total Animal Pens Needed: 4

Like it? XD

Also, i'm clicker training one of my chickens to jump to my arm!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 28, 2013)

Today Blossom (one of my hamsters) escaped from her cage! I thought her cage was escape-proof, as it is half of a 55g tank, and the ceiling is so high!

After about an hour of searching, I sat down to eat ice-cream. Not to brag, but I have quite good hearing. Must have something to do with needing contacts... You know, how blind people can hear better and the rest of the senses are sharper? I'm not blind, though... Anyways, back on topic, I started hearing this faint scratching sound. At first I thought it was my other hamster, as it came from right about where the tank is, but she was asleep. I went and sat back down to continue eating my ice cream. I heard of again. This time louder. I silently creeped over to investigate without disturbing the noise. I traced the noise to the base of the wood shelving that the tank sits on. I called my dad into the room, saying "I think I found her!", and started to carefully remove the daycare's toys from the bottom shelf. My dad pointed out that he could see her nose poking up from behind the shelf where the wood paneling on the back had started to come off. I pushed my hand against it, trying to push it enough to let her through, but she wouldn't come out! It was open about a half inch, as much as I could get it. Occasionally she would poke her head through, then pull it back and try to escape, but she was stuck. Finally I stopped pushing on the paneling and let my dad lift up the wood shelving and move it away from the wall. Blossom tried to scurry away, but as soon as there was enough room for me, I darted in there and grabbed her by the scruff. (Only part I could grab at the moment) She started squeaking quietly and thrashing all over, trying to get away. I rested her in the palm of my hand, and she accepted the fact that she had been caught.

This is how she got away: the water bottle has velcro on it all the way around that attaches it to the side of the tank. Blossom had managed to climb up the bottle, then she had to have jumped to reach the screen covering the top of the tank, then pushed it aside and dropped about 6 ft to the floor!

I switched her with the other hamster, so now she's in the tank that's more escape-proof. It only has a small square of velcro on it, just big enough for it to hang on to the wall!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 1, 2013)

I decided to make official names for my hamsters! I have a native american background, so I decided to give the hamsters long confusing names from the Mohawk language! (Mohawk is my tribe). It's kind of funny to have a long name for such a small creature!

Hamster 1: Parveen Rajanigandha - Starry night blossoming scented flower, or Star Blossom or Blossom for short!
Hamster 2: Tanushuri Madhu Sudha - Beautiful Honey Nectar, or Honey Nectar for short!

It's been hot and dry the last several weeks. The sunset was bright red, there was so much gunk in the a atmosphere! Today we finally got a little thunder and rain, but not much. I hope it starts up again...

I stepped on a yellowjacket several days ago. Right now it's at the point where it's stopped hurting, the swelling has almost completely gone down, and one more thing... Oh, yeah! IT ITCHES LIKE CRAZY!!!!!!!!! I put some afterbite on it, and that seemed to help. It says it's for insect bites and stings... Are bees insects?


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 5, 2013)

So I was digging up my two lemon plants that are in my mini-greenhouse (a 10g tank) to seperate them before they got too big, and I found out that they are twins! Both grew from the same seed! They are stuck together, so I just left them. I have twin lemons! Twemons!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 5, 2013)

That is so cool! Conjoined twin lemons!  I'd love to have one! Cool that you have a mini greenhouse too.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya, it's great! I have three Christmas cactus's growing in there too. They need homes...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 5, 2013)

Never heard of Christmas cactus's before. I'd adopt on if I lived near you, lol.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, they're some sort of flat-leaved segmented succulent that grows flowers around Christmas time, hence the name. You could Google it. It's real name is the Schlumbergera bridgesii. Strange, right? XD


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 6, 2013)

I looked it up. They are really pretty. But we don't have the right zone here so I wouldn't be able to grow them unless I had a greenhouse. And yes, that is a strange name, lol.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha! I love plants and animals... The only animal I don't like... Well, I can't think of any! Except for my cousin's evil pony who will purposefully try to dump you off! Plants are mostly okay.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 11, 2013)

So I'm taking care of my friend's animals this week, including two rabbits - 1 male, 1 female, siblings. The mom of the family does NOT want baby bunnies!

So this morning I went over there to take care of them, and I saw that the wood framed divider in their cage had been slid out the side a ways, and the rabbits were together.

BEWARE OF BABY RABBITS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm starting high school as a freshman this year! I can't wait! We start in... Actually I don't want to count, but it's within the next couple weeks. The same week as the fair, and two days after my birthday! My birthday is in 6 days!!! OK, fine. School starts in a week...

The high school I'm going to year has new band and choir teachers this year. I'm going to be in band! Apparently the new band teacher is really nice and fun. I play flute!


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

Do I feel that someone might want another bunny as a b-day gift?


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 20, 2013)

Umm, no... Two rabbits are plenty!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on your Birthday, its tomorrow right? Anyway I hope you have a happy Birthday!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup, tomorrow!!! Thanks!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 23, 2013)

I just found out that I have two Twiranges! Two sets of twin oranges! So now I have two sets of Twiranges, and one set of Twemons! Is this common? Or did I just for some reason get these out of chance?


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 25, 2013)

Today is my birthday! Only 15 more minutes until I officially turn 15!!

Tomorrow I go to high school for some registration thingy and handshake. Hmm...

Fair starts on Wednesday and judging and showmanship is on Thursday. I hope I do gold!


----------



## PaGal (Aug 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Allison! I hope you have a very fun day!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'm actually celebrating my birthday next Monday, as that is the closest date all of my family can make it. I did, however, get one present so far - some more arrows for my bow! Now I have eight instead of two!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 28, 2013)

Today was the second day of high school. This is the first time I've been able to get to my tablet to get on here!

My high school has a new iPad program that we're doing, so each student gets their own iPad for the year. It's pretty nice so far.

I dropped PE because I found out that doing Acroknights (the schools gymnastics team) gives me PE credits, so I was taking PE for nothing!

Band is horrible so far. And I was so looking forward to it! My band teacher (also my math teacher) literally just put this complicated music piece in front of us and told us to play it. I only knew a couple of the notes, plus I haven't played in a year, so... I'm guessing he just wanted to see where everyone is at in their skill level. If it doesn't improve, I'll drop band and join choir.

I'm SOOOOOOOO sore! From PE yesterday and Acro's yesterday and today, I can barely walk! I almost cried walking down the stairs a bit ago because my legs hurt so much!

Today was haul-in for the fair. My three chickens, one duck, two hamsters and two rabbits are at the fair now! I got home then realized that I forgot to feed my rabbits! I'll be back at the fair at 7:00 tomorrow morning. Do you think they'll be all right without food all night? They do have water. I'm so worried about them, but I'm sure they'll be fine.

So that's what's up with my life, now! I get to skip school the rest of the week due to fair duty! Yessssssss!!!!!!!!!! :clapping:


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been able to update in a while.

High school is horrible, but I can manage.

My friend's rabbit had her babies yesterday! 9 total (wowzie!!!). However, she ate the legs off of two and one died, so they're down to 6. They decided to separate the babies from her mother to prevent more deaths. Twice a day they take them to her to feed them. Are they doing the right thing? I gave them a few tips already, but...

One more thing to add: she is a first time mother.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 12, 2013)

That's sad that she ate their legs. Hopefully you will get some advice on the feedings I have no idea about baby rabbit feeding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, Bother them and me know how to feed them, but what I was asking was are they doing the right thing separating them from the mother? I'm guessing that its fine as long as they stay warm and keep feeding them.


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 13, 2013)

Oops, typo - first sentence should say "both them and me..."


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 16, 2013)

I got to visit the baby rabbits! They're doing really well! Four still need homes, though. There are four of those silvery brown ones (I'm guessing they're going to be Siamese sable like the dad) and two are black (doesn't black sometimes lighten to chestnut agouti? If so, then that's the mom's color gene there.) I'm not sure if there are any other color genes involved, but I'm sure there are some hidden.

I got sick last week, crazy cold... It's moved to my chest and throat now.


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry for the upside down pics! I don't know what it's problem is!


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 16, 2013)

Another... They're about four days old, now!


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 16, 2013)

Head view - their eyes aren't open yet, but they definitely already have their own personalities and want to explore!


----------



## Zaiya (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't had much to post, so I haven't updated this in a while...

Got a bale hay for my rabbits, and they LOVE it! They're consuming it a lot faster than the store bought bag of hay!

Weekly concern ( XD ):http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f17/broken-bone-everlasting-bruise-77443/#post1007487

I finally got my laptop yesterday! I'm so HAPPY!!!! I'm writing this post with my new laptop now!

My friend has a sick chicken. Hmm...


----------



## Zaiya (Oct 27, 2013)

Haven't updated this in a bit, but here I am!

I started doing vlogs about my 4-H life! They aren't made public, and i'll probably never show them to anyone, but it's fun!

My hamster bit me and cracked my right thumbnail on friday. Crazy little critter...

Now my foot is hurting in a different place. I need to get it checked out...

I went with a few members of my 4-H club to a teen rally thing where we played group games, did crafts, and learned about goal setting and leadership. It was fun! Look up "Sun Lakes, WA" and you'll see where we got to stay. We went climbing up the cliffs - so fun! Also, the first night we were there was a lunar eclipse!


----------



## Zaiya (Oct 31, 2013)

Halloween - the one time of year when I can dress how I want and no one cares! This year I'm dressed as a Shadow: completely black with black see-through fabric over my face and a cape with a hood. Similar to the grim reaper, but without the scythe... Today I'm going to help my 4-H leader pass out candy from her bookstore.

Every year the entire town dresses up and walks around a loop downtown. Each of the stores and shops sit out in front and passes out candy to everyone walking around. The costumes are always creative and unique, and some of the stores have a policy that you can only have candy if you have a costume on. This year I can't walk the loop, but I'll help pass out candy in my Shadow costume!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 2, 2013)

A shadow? That's original!


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup! I wanted all of my friends to be shadows with me, but apparently two months warning wasn't enough to get costumes ready... XD


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been posting much, but I started a 4-H blog. If anyone is interested, they can message me!


----------

